# Male betta won't pick up eggs?!?!



## AkaiBetta (Mar 14, 2014)

Male betta won't pick up eggs!?? The female is picking them up but she doesn't put them in bubbles?!? But she don't look like she is eating them either?!?


After they embrace then she goes look for the eggs...then she Picks them up then goes straight to the next embrace.... :/


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Some boys will wait till there are a number of eggs before picking them up, or they may store them in their mouths till they spit some into the bubbles. The other instance is they may be unfertilized eggs. They know which ones got fertilized (for the most part) and which didn't. During test wraps eggs might be released but would be no good, so the female is recouping lost energy.


----------



## AkaiBetta (Mar 14, 2014)

DBanana said:


> Some boys will wait till there are a number of eggs before picking them up, or they may store them in their mouths till they spit some into the bubbles. The other instance is they may be unfertilized eggs. They know which ones got fertilized (for the most part) and which didn't. During test wraps eggs might be released but would be no good, so the female is recouping lost energy.


I thought they were picking up the eggs....but when I watched for 2 hours....which I've been watching hours now....they both ate nd didn't do anything with the eggs... They seem to be done the female is off on her own in the tank the male is just sitting there.... Vertical stripes are gone and big belly has shrunk down....


:/ I'm quite upset this was my first breeding......


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Sometimes the wraps aren't justttt right for fertilization to occur. It's a disappointment but if you re-condition you can try again in a couple of weeks and they'll, hopefully, be better at it.


----------



## AkaiBetta (Mar 14, 2014)

DBanana said:


> Sometimes the wraps aren't justttt right for fertilization to occur. It's a disappointment but if you re-condition you can try again in a couple of weeks and they'll, hopefully, be better at it.


Yeah hopefully but hey. Do you recommend buying bettas online? Have you ever tried so? So I was just wondering.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I've bought most of my bettas via Aquabid. My black DRCT spawn log was my first one and I got Dag by surprise from the breeder. Lily, another Thailand import, is being a PITA and not appearing ready in her spawning, which is actually probably a matter of sufficient conditioning (my fault).

I would recommend it but I suggest you really know which breeder you're buying from. Some breeders expect you to pay their Paypal fees (cost of business, like paying for the cost of the store to let you use a credit card, not on for me) and a fee from their farm to the transshipper. For me those are warning flags and I wouldn't buy from them unless they came extremely highly recommended by others.


----------

